# OPINION THREAD! - Direction of AOSP



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

*Do you like the direction of Android's Theme?*​
*Poll*

No00.00%Don't Care114.29%Yes685.71%


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

HI All,

So, I wanted to get people's opinions on the direction of AOSP and Android as far as theming. I personally, IMHO do not like the dark/blue HOLO theme. I also don't like the "industrial" i guess look of Android either.

Don't get me wrong, I like minimalistic! I actually think that it's one of the attractive things about WP7. I just think that black on blue is very hard on the eyes in sunlight, sometimes it's just hard on the eyes period. I also think it can be very bland sometimes. I guess I really like where MIUI is going, with white on orange being vibrant, but it's a little too iphone to me. And hell, even WP7 gives you an option of white or dark, along with accent color. I hate to say it, but I think that Android still have some improvement to make in the "polished" department.

Yes, I could have gone with a Sense phone, or purchased an iphone or WP7 phone I guess, but I like the Nexus line for the development it gets, and I like Android more for choice and customization. But I hope that they decide to change their theme structure. I know it's good for battery life, but it's not my taste!

I'd like to see Android borrow some things from WP7, some from the iphone, and even some from Symbian. What would you all like android to look like? The way it is now, different? Give me your thoughts.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I respectfully disagree. The colors in ICS are fantastic. We had the orange accents on 2.2ish (if I remember correctly?) and I hated it, then green accents with 2.3 were a bit better, but finally the blues look awesome in 4.0.

And I don't want Android to borrow from iPhone or WP7... that's a large part of the reason I don't use the MIUI ROM. I want Android to look unique, and I think the latest iteration does a great job of that.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

codesplice said:


> I respectfully disagree. The colors in ICS are fantastic. We had the orange accents on 2.2ish (if I remember correctly?) and I hated it, then green accents with 2.3 were a bit better, but finally the blues look awesome in 4.0.
> 
> And I don't want Android to borrow from iPhone or WP7... that's a large part of the reason I don't use the MIUI ROM. I want Android to look unique, and I think the latest iteration does a great job of that.


Do you think we should at least have some built in (read: stock) theme options you can choose from. At LEAST a light and dark theme?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> Do you think we should at least have some built in (read: stock) theme options you can choose from. At LEAST a light and dark theme?


That's a tough one. The part of me that likes options says yes, but at the same time I know that may significantly increase the size of the OS (since there would effectively need to be twice the resource files). And really, no stock light or dark theme will ever suit those of us that like to customize our stuff, so I'd end up installing a theme anyway.

That said, I do think it would be awesome to see some sort of theme engine built into the OS. That way we could have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

codesplice said:


> I respectfully disagree. The colors in ICS are fantastic. We had the orange accents on 2.2ish (if I remember correctly?) and I hated it, then green accents with 2.3 were a bit better, but finally the blues look awesome in 4.0.
> 
> And I don't want Android to borrow from iPhone or WP7... that's a large part of the reason I don't use the MIUI ROM. I want Android to look unique, and I think the latest iteration does a great job of that.


Wow I'm glad we think alike, the blue theme chosen for ICS to me is elegant and what I believe Android needed to be taken seriously. What I hope is they continue this trend and not move over to funky colors. No disrespect to those that love it it but to me miui is a pathetic attempt to be an iPhone.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

I personally think they were brilliant with what they did with ICS and where they lacked in both rom and kernel developers make up for.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

As someone who is partially colorblind, I find the color choices of Google to be fantastic. There are countless themes I can't use due to me not being able to properly see the color. I think it was the right step away from Gingerbread, in that it doesn't look like a gothic kid designed it. I prefer the industrial minimal look, and I hope they even further simplify it in the future.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> I personally think they were brilliant with what they did with ICS and where they lacked in both rom and kernel developers make up for.


This. Its a nice base, and if you buy a nexus phone you more than likely do so to utilize the wonderful dev work. To the op, if you like miui or wp7 then why not easily theme your phone to your liking, taking what you like from each? That's the great thing about your phone and this community


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

i some what agree i dont really like the whole single color throughout the os, its not very professional, but my feelings about the android theme change day to day llol. i would much rather prefer a black and white theme with icons that aren't too flashy, kind of how froyo was. but there are always themes so i can make my phone look how ever i want.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

> I'd like to see Android borrow some things from WP7, some from the iphone, and even some from Symbian. What would you all like android to look like? The way it is now, different? Give me your thoughts.


Heh, the existing legal battles aren't enough!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Heh, the existing legal battles aren't enough!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Quoted For Truth!


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL, so true about the legal battles.

Maybe it's like a balloon, when enough legal battles have been created it pops! And the judges just say the hell with it and cancel all LOL.

Back on topic, it seems like whenever I find a theme I like, it seems like it's always a pain in the ass to try to keep all the themed apps updated. Just a pain in the ass in general without a unified theming engine.

I think iOS is too cartoony, and WP7 was created by a 12yr old with a ruler and graph paper. What I've really been intrigued by is BB 10. It's also a dark theme, and seems really really polished.

Those of you that haven't checked it out, go do it. It FEELS like Android, but for some reason looks way more professional in my opinion.

I personally plan on running MIUI when the themes are working 100% and a few good ones are released, so that's my plan of attack on the matter


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

We have MIUI that mocks iOS, which we had one that mocked WP7.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------

